# Wind Deflector for 2016 TT Roadster



## tracybull (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi I need to order a wind deflector for my new TT as it wasn't factory fitted and want to make sure I order the correct one. Any help appreciated.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

tracybull said:


> Hi I need to order a wind deflector for my new TT as it wasn't factory fitted and want to make sure I order the correct one. Any help appreciated.


You want a "fixed" after-market one?
If so, a search on eBay for "Audi TT 8S Wind Deflector" gives quite a few after market items - anything which says it is suitable for the TT 8S will be correct. Maybe someone who has purchased one will be able to recommend something specific.

Or are thinking about a retro-fit of the OEM electric one? I'd imagine that would be quite a lot of work...
But I did see one listing for the OEM parts 8S7862951 5Q0959802 - I don't know what else would be required with regard wiring and coding though. You'd need a centre console switch as well, just for starters.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesn't make a massive difference. for the amount a retrofit would cost ( over £1000 ) I wouldn't bother.

£1000 buys a lot of hats


----------



## tracybull (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you. It helps to know it is an 8S. I will have a look. And I hope it's not going to costs a grand  that is a lot of hats and shoes and bags!!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

tracybull said:


> Thank you. It helps to know it is an 8S.


8S is the internal Audi Typ designation. Hence the "MK3 TT *(8S)*" forum title :wink: 
Sometimes also referred to as FV or FV9 which are the VIN model identification characters from the MK3 TT (in general) and MK3 TT Roadster respectively. So you will see them listed as for FV or FV9 also.
Plus 2014 or 2015 model year onwards is also a good indicator.



> I will have a look. And I hope it's not going to costs a grand  that is a lot of hats and shoes and bags!!


The after-market "fixed" ones seem mostly in the £150-£200 bracket. I agree with carrock that they do not make a massive difference.

If you find something you like and are unsure, post a link and we can validate for you.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

pcbbc said:


> tracybull said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. It helps to know it is an 8S.
> ...


I wouldn't bother bolting on a fixed one. Other option is to go for a stretchy mesh one that fits over the roll bars. It's not so much a wind deflector more a wind diffuser


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

this looks OK as it doesn't involve drilling and bolting- just fits with a Velcro strap.

https://www.justroadster.com/collection ... mesh-black


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that looks like it should be good. It seems to be about the same width as the OEM one and sits about an inch or so higher - which is no bad thing. You can probably slip it down the back of the passenger seat when not in use.

Luv those chrome luggage racks they do. Fortunately they don't do one for the Mk3 or I'd be sorely tempted to buy one. Even though I don't really need one.


----------

